# Puppy Spot



## malkateso (Dec 10, 2017)

Please help me keep a friend from buying a "Maltese" on Puppy Spot. I'm so worried for her! We live in Colorado. We seem to have no one within a day's drive who has puppies available but she has found two on Puppy Spot. I think this is a terrible terrible idea. Maltese are so in-demand, why would a legitimate breeder go to a broker? I have no good answer. Can anyone here help me with this argument? I realize my friend feels that now, during our stay-at-home lives, it's the right time for a puppy. But -- Yikes! Anyone know a Maltese breeder within say 600 miles of Boulder, CO?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There are many many posts on this forum about the dangers of buying from pet stores, brokers and puppy mills. if you search on puppy mills or brokers, you'll find lots of information. Responsible breeders are those who are adhering to breed standard and "proving" that they do so by having their dogs evaluated at shows. "Greeders" who sell through brokers do not care about the health of the dogs. They (and their parents aka breeding stock) are often kept in unsanitary conditions in cages and denied basic health care. The puppies are often sick and/or carry congenital issues that you sometimes don't see until their are older. 

I would encourage your friend to look at rescues and shelters. They often have younger dogs and even puppies, and rescued Maltese make some of the best pets! My Tessa (the one with tan in her ears) is a Maltese mix rescue, and she is the best dog ever.


----------



## malkateso (Dec 10, 2017)

I know - that was a dumb question I asked. I don't know anymore how to respond when people I like say and do things like this. (And I'm not sure but it seems to me that none of the rescues are options in this time of pandemic)


----------

